# Ping I3 OVERSIZE IRONS...........



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my eye on a set of (cheap used ) Ping I3 Oversize graphite Irons (5 iron to sand Wedge)

Would anyone recommend them for a beginner/high handicapper?

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2011)

They're Ping so they'll be pretty forgiving.
As long as the shaft is right you wont go far wrong with them


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my eye on a set of (cheap used ) Ping I3 Oversize graphite Irons (5 iron to sand Wedge)

Would anyone recommend them for a beginner/high handicapper?

Cheers

Kev
		
Click to expand...

you spending money again kev? would go canny with your G5 driver


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my eye on a set of (cheap used ) Ping I3 Oversize graphite Irons (5 iron to sand Wedge)

Would anyone recommend them for a beginner/high handicapper?

Cheers

Kev
		
Click to expand...

you spending money again kev? would go canny with your G5 driver
		
Click to expand...

maybe...lol....been looking at 5 irons anyway,just cheap seen some decent ping single irons go for 20 quid on e-bay...CANT BELIEVE the current price of this set of ping irons am looking at....


----------



## link80 (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my eye on a set of (cheap used ) Ping I3 Oversize graphite Irons (5 iron to sand Wedge)

Would anyone recommend them for a beginner/high handicapper?

Cheers

Kev
		
Click to expand...

 If there cheap and as good as the i3+, which followed then i'd recommend them. Still after a full set myself but I bought a few cheap 6 irons with different shafts to try out and there a great club for mid to high handicappers, they produce a lovely high penetrating ball flight.


----------

